# Lilly Exploring my sheets



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

She's so cute!








Planning where to poop








Scheming








After crawling up me and into my jacket lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

awww i just read ure post about her. She seems very sweet. As for the peeing..my newest one does that i think shes just scent marking to make sure shes in a safe area. Beanie pooped on me once. The very first day. But shes calmed down now


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

haha next time im putting down towels before I let her on here again lol. Im just glad she waited until she was out of my jacket. heheh


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my girls are not quite a year old and although they used to poop on me, as they got older they stopped doing that. they still dribble pee around the room though. i don't think rats ever outgrow the pee thing, but be patient with the poop!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> my girls are not quite a year old and although they used to poop on me, as they got older they stopped doing that. they still dribble pee around the room though. i don't think rats ever outgrow the pee thing, but be patient with the poop!


hahah Yeah I'll be patient. I mean it's not like their poop is hard to clean. Man I used to have Iguanas. Now that is a big mess to clean.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Awww, I was waiting for these pics after reading your other post! =)

She's beautiful!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha Thanks  Although shes looking a bit dirty in the 2nd to last pic.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

I love the black coloring.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

awwww!


----------

